# If they build it, will you come? (Hastings, Mi)



## GirlsRC2 (Jun 4, 2003)

*Possible Permenant Carpet track in Hastings, Mi?*

If there were a PERMENANT carpet track in Hastings, Michigan (Stadium, Road Course, Oval) would you make the trip to race? :thumbsup: 

[email protected]ultimaterc.com


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

its hard to tell before a track is built.. what makes racers come and stay is how the facility is run.. the quality of racers, size of the track... ect ect ect.. i think unfortunatley it takes time.. the first year is usua;;y tuff.. once you start getting a crowd, and racers start to enjoy it word of mouth help bring in more..and on site parts is key..


----------



## mbeach2k (Sep 14, 2004)

maybe, where at, who is going to run it what days and nights are you going to race which classes. all of those thing play a roll in how well a track does, for example if you run oval on tuesday night you will get about 6 people, if you run it on saturday morning you will get about 30 people after you build your reputation. and if you plan with other tracks in line you will get even more.


----------



## GirlsRC2 (Jun 4, 2003)

I'm basically just trying to get a feasibilty study to see if there is even enough interest in the area to consider the possibilities. Personally, I'd prefer a dirt track, but in the particular opportunity that has been offered, carpet is the only option.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

I would consider it.
Do you know John Warner?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

GirlsRC2 said:


> If there were a PERMENANT carpet track in Hastings, Michigan (Stadium, Road Course, Oval) would you make the trip to race? :thumbsup:
> 
> [email protected]


Well, since I LIVE in Hastings I'll be there!!!

BTW: I sent you an email.

John


----------



## mbeach2k (Sep 14, 2004)

hi fred and john, where are ya racing at this summer?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

mbeach2k said:


> hi fred and john, where are ya racing at this summer?


Hi Mike, 
I hope everything is going well for you. You got that roundy round dialed in?
I spent the winter racing in Lansing. This summer i'll be racing at Rider's here in town on saturday's and I was thinking of running in Lansing when Nick
gets something going on Sunday's.


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

I doubt that I would come, except maybe for some ocasional big race... maps at yahoo tell me it's like a hour and 50 minute drive for me... I typicaly don't have much interest in racing in the summer time, so if your talking about being open in the summer, that's of more or less no interest to me. Not sure if I'm typical or not

I live between Jackson and Ann Arbor.

Lansing is about a hour drive for me. Nick has provided a nice track there for the past several years. Assuming he continues to do this, that's most likely where I'd spend most of my RC race time. If someone built something closer to my home, I'd probably go there, but then if others didn't come too, I'd probaly not spend that much time there. 

Bottom line is you got to go where the racers go... and if it's close to your house that's great... Only very seriously dedicated racers will travel more then a hour on a regular basis... I guess I don't include myself in that group of very seriously dedicated.


----------



## jerrit1 (Mar 24, 2002)

I agree with ya DynoMoHum, If I still lived in GR I would go to hastings but since I move to Benton Harbor there are no places to race less than an hours drive...too far for me. :-(
GirlsRC2, you should start a poll on it.
hey DynoMoHum, do you still frequent Big jim's forums on rccars.net?

Jerrit


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

I would go to it. I currently live in G.R. but we are looking for a house in the Hastings Middleville Wayland area. Gotta get back out to the middle of nowhere since I hate living here. AAAAAAAANYWAY- as long as there will be touring cars, stadium, and OVAL (hint hint) i would drive from Grand Rapids.


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

After reading posts elsewhere, I would have to say build the track. I have decided to boycott racing in G.R... Maybe...


----------



## jerrit1 (Mar 24, 2002)

DamageIncRacing said:


> I have decided to boycott racing in G.R... Maybe...


 Why? I was considering making the drive out to GR just to see what was going on in the racing scene... and because Im getting desprate for an on-road nitro track. I hear there are 2 competing clubs now? one I think is called the neutral zone...whats the deal with all that? ...or do I not want to know! lol

Jerrit


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

I probably wouldn't be the right person to ask that. I've become a little too opinionated for some people and would probably say something that gets me banned, since the powers that be don't like hearing that type of stuff... I would be glad to answer through e-mail though...  

[email protected]


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

jerrit1 said:


> Why? I was considering making the drive out to GR just to see what was going on in the racing scene... and because Im getting desprate for an on-road nitro track. I hear there are 2 competing clubs now? one I think is called the neutral zone...whats the deal with all that? ...or do I not want to know! lol
> 
> Jerrit


Jerrit, 
Here's the deal with the Neutral Zone thread.
When WMRC started there club there was infact another club in town and
with that came a whole lot of politicing. WMRC started there own BBS. Sence that time GLRC has defunked and I wanted to keep a thread going on hobby talk so I started the Neutral Zone.


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

I look at Big Jim's forum from time to time. Not that much going on there really. The most popular thread is the 'comentary' thread, where you can basicly say what ever you want. The rest of the threads are pretty slow... possibly because you couldn't really say what you want to, unless it tended to support the moderator's posistion.


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

If the track does get built in Hastings, I would be happy to help out when I can. Ask Mr. Warner for references! :devil:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> Jerrit,
> Here's the deal with the Neutral Zone thread.
> When WMRC started there club there was infact another club in town and
> with that came a whole lot of politicing. WMRC started there own BBS. Sence that time GLRC has defunked and I wanted to keep a thread going on hobby talk so I started the Neutral Zone.


Humm...... I'm not so sure the word "defunked" is the word to use. GLRC still owns everything needed to hold races. :thumbsup:
As a matter of fact, everything is still set up and ready to race!


----------



## mbeach2k (Sep 14, 2004)

oh really


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Hmm... :devil:


----------



## GirlsRC2 (Jun 4, 2003)

Thanks everyone for your responses. I did get some more info on the building and think it's going to be to narrow for a nice track. BUT...at least I know that if another opportunity arises, I know who to contact. 

Bummer....(but you never know what might happen!!!!)


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Well spoot!


----------



## The Chad (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## jerrit1 (Mar 24, 2002)

So all the guys who raced with GLRC are now racing with WMRC?
Is WMRC using the Ryders parking lot for it's track?

Jerrit


----------



## mbeach2k (Sep 14, 2004)

nope went to lansing
and yes fred i'm doing pretty good now with the roundy round, just in time to switch to offroad for the summer


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

jerrit1 said:


> So all the guys who raced with GLRC are now racing with WMRC?
> Is WMRC using the Ryders parking lot for it's track?
> 
> Jerrit


 
Um... No on the first (not all), yes on the second.


----------



## Jamie Hanson (Dec 3, 2002)

Forgive me for this but if there are attractive women at the track I will come. LoL


----------



## GirlsRC2 (Jun 4, 2003)

Jamie Hanson said:


> Forgive me for this but if there are attractive women at the track I will come. LoL


:roll: Too funny.


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

I would have said that Jamie... but I'm married with a young child, so I can't. Also, I was thinking if there were too many attrractive women around a track and my wife were to observe this... then well that might put an end to my racing alltogether.


----------

